# New to the forum



## JMikeG (Apr 5, 2016)

Hey guys, new to the website. Little bit about myself, 24 years old, been into martial arts pretty much my whole life. Did TKD and Sin Moo hapkido from 7 to 14, then started kickboxing from around 15-19, along with a bit of dabbling in Muay Thai. I wouldn't say I'm formally trained in it, had a buddy that trained in it and he would do some technique drills with me occasionally. Took a few years off, and I just got back into boxing about a year ago. Definitely falling in love with boxing, it's much more strategic than I used to think. The footwork is simplistic, but mindblowing, and the fact that you only get two implements for striking leads to a really interesting dance and chess-like analysis of your opponent. At least, that's how I look at it. Anyways, glad to be here. Hope we can have some good conversations.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 5, 2016)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 5, 2016)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 5, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 5, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 5, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Buka (Apr 6, 2016)

Welcome to MT, JMikeG. 

I liked your description of boxing.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Apr 6, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Apr 6, 2016)

Welcome to MT.  Look forward to your input.

How did you enjoy TKD and Hapkido?


----------



## Lameman (Apr 6, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## JMikeG (Apr 8, 2016)

oftheherd1 said:


> Welcome to MT.  Look forward to your input.
> 
> How did you enjoy TKD and Hapkido?



I really enjoyed Hapkido, I still would say Hapkido would be my primary martial art as far as self-defense goes. I look at boxing much more as a sport than a self-defense system, though there is definitely applicable principles. TKD I enjoyed when I was younger, I trained through the ATA and though I hear pretty much only bad things about them, my instructor was great. I'm sure it wasn't the best quality TKD training available, but it was a great intro to martial arts, I learned a lot that helped me in physical conditioning and switching to other martial arts, especially the kick training, helped a lot when I went into kickboxing. I don't think it would be my first recommendation to someone who wanted to learn self-defense, but I don't look down on it nearly as much as many other martial artists I've met.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 8, 2016)

JMikeG said:


> TKD I enjoyed when I was younger, I trained through the ATA and though I hear pretty much only bad things about them, my instructor was great. I'm sure it wasn't the best quality TKD training available, but it was a great intro to martial arts, I learned a lot that helped me in physical conditioning and switching to other martial arts, especially the kick training, helped a lot when I went into kickboxing.


Regardless of the style or organization, the instructor could matter more than their reputation. A highly respected Kyokushin organization could still have a really bad dojo somewhere if the instructor of the dojo is horrible, while a known mcdojo franchise could have a dojo that produces amazing fighters if the main instructor is serious and knows his stuff.


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 8, 2016)

Welcome along. Footwork is simplistic, no. No footwork is simplistic, just easy  Look forward to a few boxing discussions, if you may.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 9, 2016)

Welcome to MT!!


----------



## JMikeG (Apr 11, 2016)

Transk53 said:


> Welcome along. Footwork is simplistic, no. No footwork is simplistic, just easy  Look forward to a few boxing discussions, if you may.


I guess simplistic was the wrong word, straightforward would be a better way of explaining it. In comparison to the wide variety of movement in HKD, boxing footwork is much more concise. You're right though, proper application definitely isn't simple.


----------



## Tortoise (Apr 12, 2016)

Welcome!  Since you brought up boxing, do you have an opinion on the Alex Santos fight last weekend?


----------



## JMikeG (Apr 12, 2016)

I didn't see it.


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 13, 2016)

JMikeG said:


> I guess simplistic was the wrong word, straightforward would be a better way of explaining it. In comparison to the wide variety of movement in HKD, boxing footwork is much more concise. You're right though, proper application definitely isn't simple.



Yeah but straightforward encompasses many things


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 13, 2016)

Tortoise said:


> Welcome!  Since you brought up boxing, do you have an opinion on the Alex Santos fight last
> weekend?



No, but I will have a looksie. Any links?


----------



## Tortoise (Apr 26, 2016)

Transk53 said:


> No, but I will have a looksie. Any links?


Sorry.  Can only find links on Facebook which are probably private.  Beat a much larger opponent which is always cool to see.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 26, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------

